# All Slavic languages: Expressions of sympathy after death



## JoelBackman

In Macedonian we say

Бог да го прости / God forgive him


----------



## Emmanon82

Please, write a couple of sentences about the tradition. I can`t understand what are you talking about.


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian, one can say:
Пусть земля ему/ей будет пухом (May the earth be soft for him/her),
Светлая ему/ей память (Let the memory of him/her be light),
Упокой Господь его/её душу (God rest his/her soul).
I'm sure there are other phrases as well, but right know I can remember only these three.


----------



## Duya

In Serbian:

_Bog da mu dušu prosti!_ (God forgive his soul)

That one is used in more religious contexts; on secular commemorations, (and it was more prominent during the time of socialism, but is still used):

_Slava mu! _(Glory to him), or, longer version:
_Neka mu je v(j)ečna slava i hvala! _(Eternal glory and gratitude to him)

Occasionally one can also hear:

_Laka mu [crna] zemlja! _(May the [black] earth be easy on him)


----------



## Athaulf

Another common one in Serbia and Croatia is _"Pokoj mu/joj duši!"_ (= _"Peace/rest to his/her soul!"_).  

Among more religious Croats, it's also popular to cite a verse from the Requiem Mass that goes: _"Pokoj vječni daruj mu/joj/im, Gospodine, i svjetlost vječna svijetlila nad njim/njom/njima."_ It's a literal Croatian translation of_ "Requiem aeternam dona eis, Domine, et lux perpetua luceat eis._"


----------



## winpoj

Czech: Upřímnou soustrast! (sincere commiseration) is the standard thing to say to the relatives of a deceased person, e.g. at the funeral.


----------



## dn88

Hello,

When I first saw the thread's title, I thougt to myself you were looking for expressions such as "please accept my condolences", but now I'm a tad perplexed having seen all the previous posts. Anyway, that would be "Proszę przyjąć moje kondolencje" (formal) or "(Proszę) przyjmij moje kondolencje" (less formal). Or, probably the shortest way possible: "Moje kondolencje" (My condolences). Other expressions are very similar to those which has already been mentioned:



Duya said:


> _Laka mu [crna] zemlja! _(May the [black] earth be easy on him)


 
 Polish: _Niech mu_ (masculine)/_jej_ (feminine) _ziemia lekką będzie._



Athaulf said:


> _"Pokoj mu/joj duši!"_ (= _"Peace/rest to his/her soul!"_).



Polish: _Pokój jego/jej duszy.

_One can also hear:_ Panie, świeć nad jego/jej duszą. _(literally: _Lord, shine over his/her soul._)

I guess there are more. Maybe some other Polish forero/-a will provide us with them.


----------



## ciganka

In Slovenian the most common: 'Naj pociva v miru' (let him/her rest in peace)


----------



## dn88

Oh yes, in Polish it's also fairly common:

_"Niech spoczywa w (s)pokoju"_ (May he/she rest in peace)


----------



## Kriviq

In Bulgaria religious people say: бог да го/я прости - God forgive him/her.
The likes of me say: да почива в мир - may him/her rest in peace, or лека му/и пръст - may earth be light on him/her(literally).


----------



## Etcetera

Actually, you can say in Russian Да покоится с миром (may he/she rest in peace), but it sounds rather old-fashioned.


----------



## ienne

moja sućut--my condolences - Croatian 
not sure what expressions you re looking for


----------



## tkekte

Царство ему/ей Небесное.... kinda common expression.


----------

